
Washington to sue over 3D printed gun plans - aaronbrethorst
https://www.king5.com/article/news/local/washington-to-sue-over-3d-printed-gun-plans/281-578608817
======
polski-g
The problem is that there was no way to ban them without violating the first
amendment. So what precisely do you plan to sue for?

------
jstewartmobile
Too many "news" outlets and too many lawyers.

Last I checked, gunsmithing--actual gunsmithing, with steel and wood resulting
in an object of stopping-power and beauty that _does not_ blow up in your face
--was a fairly low-tech and wide-spread art.

